# Rockler's Green Wood End Sealer



## djg (Jul 5, 2020)

I did a search and only found one post about Rockler's Green Wood End Sealer. Does any one else use it? Is it comparable to Anchorseal?

I bought Anchorseal many years ago in a two gallon pail. I'm just now running out. I went to their website and got a little sticker shock. Anchorseal is no longer available in the two gallon size and it's price has like doubled from what I remember. And I really don't need five gallons. I like it but it's gotten pricey.

So I'm looking for an alternative. Which brings me to Rockler's product.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 6, 2020)

I've read Klingspor is cheaper and basically the same as Anchor seal. https://www.woodworkingshop.com/pro...MIj5rcmNW46gIVEhLnCh1pmAYxEAQYASABEgJgs_D_BwE

I have no experience, just something I read, maybe here?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## djg (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks, I didn't consider another alternative. I'm not opposed to using a generic. Maybe the sale of Anchorseal in 2018 had something to do with their pricing.
The killer with the Klinspor is the $8 shipping. I can drive to the St. Louis Rockler store and pick up theirs for the same price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 6, 2020)

I've used Rockler's Green Wood End sealer for many years and it's great. I've had very little degradation of green wood. I also use it to seal the ends of wood I ship to many people on this site and on Etsy. Never used Anchorseal so can't really compare them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## djg (Aug 27, 2020)

I just bought a gallon of Rockler's Green Wood End Sealer from the store at $25 after tax. If I had ordered it, 2 gallons would have run $49 after a free shipping code on a minimum $40 order. Must be a different tax rate for the difference. For comparison, a gallon of AnchorSeal from UC Coatings runs $44 with a total of $58 after shipping. It would be a couple of bucks more when you factor in tax. If I could have use 5 gallons, then the price per gallon goes down. 5 gallons runs $97 and $126 after shipping charges. With tax a little more.

So the Rockler product is considerable cheaper on the 1 gallon size but approximately the same for the five gallon size. After thoroughly mixing the Rockler's product, I poured it into a wide mouth container with a screw on lid. Easier to use a brush.

The first thing I notice is it's thinner than AnchorSeal. I normally brush on logs and blanks in the horizontal position, so I'm not sure I'm be able to do that with the Rockler product without loss of product. The way to deal with this is to seal blanks standing on end or place a non-porous layer under the log end to catch run off.

The good news is Rockler's product should flow into saw kerfs and crevices better. I've always used 2 coats of AnchorSeal so I'll still use 2 coats or maybe 3 of Rockler's.

Will let you know more as I use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Dec 12, 2020)

I used the rockler stuff. didn't seem to make much of a difference. i've had similar results with it as regular latex paint


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 13, 2020)

I just got a few gallons of Rockler's product to try as it was about half the cost (assume you qualify for Rockler's free shipping or pick it up) as Anchorseal. $23 a gallon vs. $41 for Anchorseal and $45 for Anchorseal 2 on Amazon. 

Time will tell, but if the results are similar I'll continue using it at a little more than half the cost. If you use very large quantities though, or go in on it with a few people, you can get 5 gallons of Anchorseal delivered (to VA at least) for about $120.


----------



## djg (Dec 13, 2020)

That's my conclusion also. If you only need a gallon or tow, then go with Rockler's because it's half the price. But if you can use 5 gal or more, it's either or.

I've used almost a gallon this past Fall and this is what I've observed. The Rockler is thinner but not so thin that it drips off the log. I was afraid of loosing too much from dripping. You can actually load your brush up pretty good without much dripping and being thinner, spreads on much faster. It fills all the holes and grooves well. First coat dries faster too. I always use two coats of either.

I've had some checking of the blanks (no pith) after sealing, but I've seen the same with Anchor Seal. Maybe I didn't cut deep enough to get a truly fresh end.

In the end, I'll be buying another gallon when this one runs out.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 13, 2020)

I've always used the stuff from Packard, and been happy with it. A little cheaper than Rockler, but you are paying for shipping. Don't think there is much difference between generics. 

If what you have is too fluid for what you need, leave the container you store it in open for a little while to evap some water and thicken it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------

